# CREATINE and MUSCLE: Drasin/ Brainum



## ASHOP (Mar 17, 2016)

Jerry Brainum on Creatine and Muscle - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 18, 2016)

I've always liked this video series.  They usually debunk many of the misconceptions that are rampant in our sport.


----------



## squatster (Mar 19, 2016)

That was good


----------

